# middle mind error/app sporadically works



## patrick s

i have been having issues with the app connecting to my box. it was working perfectly for about a month then started having issues with app connecting to box and giving a middle mind error. i even purchased another tivo and having the same issue. recently, my box needs to be rebooted almost daily. When i go to watch a recording and click on it nothing happens. I have put in numerous calls to support and they said they are aware of the issue and are working on it. they say they will email me and keep me up to date but i have yet to receive an email from them. this have been going on for 2 months not with my edge. anyone else in the same boat? i wee random middle mind error issues on here but nothing that is wide spread. thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## MNBobTA

I am having this issue as well. The app seems to connect to the Edge because it lists the percent used. However, any attempt to go to My Shows or Manage gives the middlemindError. I am getting this problem on the TiVo app for iPad as well as on the TiVo app on my android phone. I also have a TiVo Premier and that is working fine. I have tried a power off reboot and that has not helped.


----------



## patrick s

MNBobTA said:


> I am having this issue as well. The app seems to connect to the Edge because it lists the percent used. However, any attempt to go to My Shows or Manage gives the middlemindError. I am getting this problem on the TiVo app for iPad as well as on the TiVo app on my android phone. I also have a TiVo Premier and that is working fine. I have tried a power off reboot and that has not helped.


Hopefully TiVo will figure this out. Last nite I could connect for one show then it went down. One it goes down, it won't reconnect til I return home and reboot the hardware. I have no issues connecting on my network.


----------



## Jaretgale

I just saw this it had already posted a new thread. Any progress? Mine is worse than ever with this. It’s entirely unusable off network….which is why I bough the dam thing


----------



## patrick s

Jaretgale said:


> I just saw this it had already posted a new thread. Any progress? Mine is worse than ever with this. It’s entirely unusable off network….which is why I bough the dam thing


Unfortunately there is no resolution. I called TiVo months ago and kept calling and they kept saying they're aware of the issue but have no time frame of when it's going to be fixed. I went as far as to buy a whole new TiVo and open up a whole new account thinking it was my player and both of them do the same thing. If I try to connect when I'm not home sometimes it'll work temporarily then we'll give me an error.other times it won't and then when I get home I have to reboot my whole system as it will not operate properly. I can sometimes use it if I download a program and leave the app open and when I get to my destination keep it open. It'll always let me watch my downloaded programs but I cannot access my player


----------



## mb117

Common issue that many are having. For me, it only happens to my Edge, not my Bolt. I opened 3 tickets and they keep closing them. Each time I receive the same canned response:

"We have to inform you that, we have now an ongoing issue in regards to this matter however, this can sometimes be resolved with the outlined troubleshooting steps:

1. Sign-out on the TiVo App;
2. Unplug the power cable of the TiVo box and restart the Router and Modem.
3. Plug back in the power cable of the TiVo device and force a Service Connection.
4. On the App go to the Settings>Start Setup>Select the TSN>Setup-in-home Streaming>Check the Agreement.
5. Once the App is successfully setup, then go back to the START SETUP>then put check mark under "out of home streaming".

If the issue still persist, you need to contact us back to associate a case to the on going ticket of the said known issue for our offline department be notified and investigate to resolve. Should you have any other concern, please don't hesitate to reach out TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 for further assistance."


----------



## patrick s

At this point I just keep resetting my boxes when I get home. I don't think they're really too concerned about fixing the problem or their customers. Maybe the company is winding down and going out of business at some point with all the new technology and streaming.


----------



## lujan

Yes, this "middlemind" error has been going on for several months with no end in sight. Recently, I haven't been able to watch any shows using TiVo Online on any of my boxes (both Edge and Bolt).


----------



## mrfantasy

And it was happening for me and now it just started working again out of the blue. I have no idea what's happening but I'm reasonably sure it's not my fault. (the Roamio is just chugging away still.)


----------



## lujan

mrfantasy said:


> And it was happening for me and now it just started working again out of the blue. I have no idea what's happening but I'm reasonably sure it's not my fault. (the Roamio is just chugging away still.)


Same here, started working yesterday out of the blue. Of course, when calling TiVo support, they have no idea why it doesn't work.


----------



## Jaretgale

, this is really sad. We pay money for a service to function. I got rid of my FIOS DVR but honestly, that works better for me. I am NOT happy.
I also bought an entire new edge unit and swapped it all out. It didn’t fix a darn thing. I’ve tried everything and I’m a Microsoft Azure engineer, I know what the heck I’m doing. This is unacceptable. It is fraud as far as I am concerned because it is actively being sold as a function and it simply doesn’t work and they quit frankly do not care

I started with my DirecTivo back in 2002 and used to love how the engineers at TiVo litterally left hidden messages and tips on how to hack and modify the units to be super machines. The TiVo engineers were amazing!

But to see this now?

So sad.

Any lawyers on this thread? Time for a class action it looks


----------



## patrick s

Some people posted and said that their systems mysteriously started working again but mine is still giving me the same trouble. When I followed the steps on the app to set up streaming and check the boxes for out of home streaming and hit done and then go back into it it never saves the checkboxes. For now if I want to watch something I download it onto my phone and can access it that way. The app sporadically works but then we'll shut down and require a reboot of my system when I return home


----------



## Ian’s wife

patrick s said:


> At this point I just keep resetting my boxes when I get home. I don't think they're really too concerned about fixing the problem or their customers. Maybe the company is winding down and going out of business at some point with all the new technology and streaming.


----------



## Ian’s wife

Restarting my box is no longer working - it will briefly look like the app is working, but the middlemind error is back as soon as I try to open anything. Also not sure what all the restarts is doing to the box - it now seems to spin for a bit when I try to watch or delete anything.


----------



## patrick s

Ian’s wife said:


> Restarting my box is no longer working - it will briefly look like the app is working, but the middlemind error is back as soon as I try to open anything. Also not sure what all the restarts is doing to the box - it now seems to spin for a bit when I try to watch or delete anything.


I have found once you try to open the app and it gives you the error you need to reset your box and that will fix the problem of watching and deleting what is stored on the box. I would like to know how widespread this problem is. Is it only affecting a few customers or many? Customer service as I had said previously don't seem to concerned about fixing the problem in a timely manner


----------



## mrfantasy

I've found if I switch between "downloads/TV Shows/All Recordings" options on the app and sort by date and name randomly the list of programs eventually shows up and viewing away from home starts working. I don't know why it works but it does.


----------



## patrick s

mrfantasy said:


> I've found if I switch between "downloads/TV Shows/All Recordings" options on the app and sort by date and name randomly the list of programs eventually shows up and viewing away from home starts working. I don't know why it works but it does.


I will try the date/name route as well. i find if i downlaoad a program at home and then leave the app open i can sometimes view newly recorded shows but eventually it will crap hout and give a an error at some point. regardless, i generally have to reboot my system when i arrive back home as the system loses its conection .


----------



## BrokerDon

*middlemindError* still occurring on our TiVo Edge OTA connected via Gigabit Ethernet on Cox 250MB / 10MB cable to my iPhone 13 Pro Max on Verizon 250MB / 25MB 5G UW (Ultra Wideband). All devices are running the latest software / firmware / apps.

*Absolutely ridiculous this Error hasn't been fixed 5+ months later.*

Recommend *EVERY* TiVo user submit a *middlemindError *Customer Support request to Jon E. Kirchner, *CEO of Xperi *here: Executive Customer Support - Xperi


----------



## BrokerDon

Today's response from TiVo Customer Support CHAT:

I'm seeing an existing case number 10586642 on your account about Middlemind error. I really apologize but this issue was reopened due it's still affecting many TiVo App users.









I'm going to escalate your case to our software team. I apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are currently conducting an investigation to resolve completely the issue. Thank you for your patience.
Very disappointing since I've been a TiVo customer for 20+ years... and replaced our 2 Premiere XL receivers (which streamed / downloaded shows to the TiVo app on my iPhone and iPad flawlessly for YEARS) with an Edge OTA and Mini Lux.









I really apologize you feel that way. Anytime soon you will be receiving an Email regarding updates on this matter. We really appreciate your patience.
When can I expect a response. This issue has been unresolved for so long it's been posted to Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc... and the
EXECUTIVE CUSTOMER SUPPORT
Executive Relations Team
Jon E. Kirchner
CEO
Executive Customer Support - Xperi
is now being contacted by TiVo owners with middlemindError


----------



## patrick s

BrokerDon said:


> *middlemindError* still occurring on our TiVo Edge OTA connected via Gigabit Ethernet on Cox 250MB / 10MB cable to my iPhone 13 Pro Max on Verizon 250MB / 25MB 5G UW (Ultra Wideband). All devices are running the latest software / firmware / apps.
> 
> *Absolutely ridiculous this Error hasn't been fixed 5+ months later.*
> 
> Recommend *EVERY* TiVo user submit a *middlemindError *Customer Support request to Jon E. Kirchner, *CEO of Xperi *here: Executive Customer Support - Xperi
> 
> View attachment 71784


I've given up. I haven't once been contacted by the company after putting in numerous calls. My problem is been happening probably for almost a year now. Yeah the company still has the audacity to keep sending me emails to buy their products. As I had stated previously I think the company's on the way out and not interested in solving problems.


----------



## BrokerDon

patrick s said:


> I've given up. I haven't once been contacted by the company after putting in numerous calls. My problem is been happening probably for almost a year now. Yeah the company still has the audacity to keep sending me emails to buy their products. As I had stated previously I think the company's on the way out and not interested in solving problems.


I got a call back from TiVo Support within 3 hours of contacting:

EXECUTIVE CUSTOMER SUPPORT
Executive Relations Team
Jon E. Kirchner
CEO
Executive Customer Support - Xperi

Unfortunately I was unable to take an hour to go through the troubleshooting today but rescheduled it for Wednesday.


----------



## patrick s

BrokerDon said:


> I got a call back from TiVo Support within 3 hours of contacting:
> 
> EXECUTIVE CUSTOMER SUPPORT
> Executive Relations Team
> Jon E. Kirchner
> CEO
> Executive Customer Support - Xperi
> 
> Unfortunately I was unable to take an hour to go through the troubleshooting today but rescheduled it for Wednesday.


If you find a resolution after troubleshooting please post and let us know. You've had better luck than i. Whenever I call they just apologize we're so very sorry we will get back to you and then I never hear a thing. I've called tech support at least four times and it was the same old song and dance.


----------



## lujan

patrick s said:


> If you find a resolution after troubleshooting please post and let us know. You've had better luck than i. Whenever I call they just apologize we're so very sorry we will get back to you and then I never hear a thing. I've called tech support at least four times and it was the same old song and dance.


Same for me except they always have me go through the same old troubleshooting steps when it's obviously something wrong on their side.


----------



## patrick s

Went through troubleshooting steps with the head honcho and she informed me that she will forward my screenshots and information onto the team and they are aware of this and they are working on it but there is no timeline for the solution. So my suggestion would be just to hold on and wait and hopefully they come up with something as it seems going through all the troubleshooting steps with them on the phone does not do anything at this time.


----------



## BrokerDon

UPDATE: 

I completed the following troubleshooting steps provided by Merry at TiVo Support which INiTIALLY eliminated the middlemindError when I streamed a show to my 2021 iPad Pro on Verizon 5G while away from my home network... but middlemindError REOCCURRED when tried to reconnect a few minutes later on my 2021 iPhone 13 Pro Max on Verizon 5G while away from my home network.  Subsequently, middlemindError REOCCURRED once again when tried to reconnect to my 2021 iPad Pro on Verizon 5G that had just worked a few minutes before.

Here's TiVo's troubleshooting steps:

Sign out on the TiVo app
Unplug the power cable of the TiVo box and restart the Router and Modem
Plug back in the power cable of the TiVo device and force a Service Connection: Menu > Settings > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection
Enable Network Remote Control: Menu > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Network Remote Control> select Allowed
On the App go to the Settings > Start Setup > Select the TSN > Setup-in-home Streaming > Check the Agreement.
Once the App is successfully setup, go back to the Start Setup > then put check mark under "Out of Home Streaming".
If you're having this middlemindError took please:

call 877-561-4567 ext. 1 and ask for Merry
email [email protected]
Merry promised this would be escalated to their Technical Support Team... but the more TiVo users who report themiddlemindError reoccurring AFTER following the above steps the higher probability this frustrating middlemindError will FINALLY get fixed.

Thanks!


----------



## patrick s

BrokerDon said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I completed the following troubleshooting steps provided by Merry at TiVo Support which INiTIALLY eliminated the middlemindError when I streamed a show to my 2021 iPad Pro on Verizon 5G while away from my home network... but middlemindError REOCCURRED when tried to reconnect a few minutes later on my 2021 iPhone 13 Pro Max on Verizon 5G while away from my home network. Subsequently, middlemindError REOCCURRED once again when tried to reconnect to my 2021 iPad Pro on Verizon 5G that had just worked a few minutes before.
> 
> Here's TiVo's troubleshooting steps:
> 
> Sign out on the TiVo app
> Unplug the power cable of the TiVo box and restart the Router and Modem
> Plug back in the power cable of the TiVo device and force a Service Connection: Menu > Settings > Network Settings > TiVo Service Connection
> Enable Network Remote Control: Menu > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Network Remote Control> select Allowed
> On the App go to the Settings > Start Setup > Select the TSN > Setup-in-home Streaming > Check the Agreement.
> Once the App is successfully setup, go back to the Start Setup > then put check mark under "Out of Home Streaming".
> If you're having this middlemindError took please:
> 
> call 877-561-4567 ext. 1 and ask for Merry
> email [email protected]
> Merry promised this would be escalated to their Technical Support Team... but the more TiVo users who report themiddlemindError reoccurring AFTER following the above steps the higher probability this frustrating middlemindError will FINALLY get fixed.
> 
> Thanks!


I have been dealing with this for a year and believe I'm an expert  yes things will sporadically work until they don't and after they don't you can't fix it until you go home and restart your box. I've been through the same steps just got off the call with them yesterday and they're aware of it and they are nothing that can be done until they fix it on their end so I'm going to wait patiently and hopefully they'll get this figured out.


----------



## mike-d

I did the "contact the executive office" thing. Now I get weekly calls from the TiVo Executive Support Team. 3 weeks ago they called and told me there was a fix coded for the Middlemind error, but no information on when the fix would be pushed out. Then this week they left me a voice mail that they were still working on it. The nice Indian Person agrees that 10+ months to fix a Sofware error that they caused is a bit excessive, bit still no resolution. Seems TiVo Corp is operating in self-destruct mode!


----------



## patricks32703

mike-d said:


> I did the "contact the executive office" thing. Now I get weekly calls from the TiVo Executive Support Team. 3 weeks ago they called and told me there was a fix coded for the Middlemind error, but no information on when the fix would be pushed out. Then this week they left me a voice mail that they were still working on it. The nice Indian Person agrees that 10+ months to fix a Sofware error that they caused is a bit excessive, bit still no resolution. Seems TiVo Corp is operating in self-destruct mode!


Yes they are calling me weekly and giving me updates as well she said they will be sending an update out but was unsure of when that would be. Hopefully this will fix the issue


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I have been complaining about the iphone / ipad mindminderror for many months. About 10% of the time and quite randomly I can see "my shows" including recordings or "To do list" . The other 90% is middlemind error
I rarely have an issue INSIDE my house, only outside.

I also routinely hard reboot my edge daily or I will get blue circles


I can't believe this is not fixed yet !


----------



## mike-d

tivoknucklehead said:


> I have been complaining about the iphone / ipad mindminderror for many months. About 10% of the time and quite randomly I can see "my shows" including recordings or "To do list" . The other 90% is middlemind error
> I rarely have an issue INSIDE my house, only outside.
> 
> I also routinely hard reboot my edge daily or I will get blue circles
> 
> 
> I can't believe this is not fixed yet !


Exactly what I have had since October 2021! This is unbelievable. And they keep sending sale offers on the Edge. I am so done with this company, that I used to love...


----------



## tivoknucklehead

mike-d said:


> Exactly what I have had since October 2021! This is unbelievable. And they keep sending sale offers on the Edge. I am so done with this company, that I used to love...



I've used tivos since 2002 exclusively but no way will I buy another with the poor support and cable card phase out


----------



## lujan

tivoknucklehead said:


> I've used tivos since 2002 exclusively but no way will I buy another with the poor support and cable card phase out


I only started in 2010 but the earlier TiVos were great. The latest though (the Edge) has been pretty bad as far as bugs that don't ever get fixed so it will be my last TiVo, unfortunetely. They were great devices at one time but it seems that is going away.


----------



## BrokerDon

Potentially great *Middlemind error *news !!!

I contacted TiVo's Executive Office several months ago and have been receiving weekly calls from the TiVo Executive Support Team. Yesterday, they called again and told me the Middlemind error *FIX* is being pushed out in a TiVo software update *August 15th* *( Monday )*. She asked me to make sure I deleted and reinstalled my TiVo iOS apps on my iPhone and iPad and try to connect to my TiVo Edge OTA from outside our home network to verify this long awaited Middlemind error fix actually worked. She will be calling me on Friday, August 19th to confirm it worked... or not.

I'll report my results here.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I uninstalled tivo iphone app last night and reinstalled at home. So far today it is working properly outside my house, but I will keep checking throughout the day !


12:25 pm- still good !


Wednesday 8:30 am and still good !


----------



## Hoosier Rich

I submitted a regular ticket several months ago and have been waiting for middlemind to be fixed. I got very excited with tivoknucklead's post. I connected to get an update on my Edge. Then unplugged and reset the box. Then deleted and reinstalled the iPad and no love! Dang it. Will try the process again tomorrow.

Thanks for the update. Maybe the fix will be rolled out over time.


----------



## RFEngineer

Updated TiVo Edge software
Rebooted TiVo Edge
Uninstalled TiVo Android app
Reinstalled TiVo Android app
Opened the "My Show" menu in the app
Experienced the fully expected failure of this functionality continuing to manifest itself


----------



## cwoody222

RFEngineer said:


> Updated TiVo Edge software
> Rebooted TiVo Edge
> Uninstalled TiVo Android app
> Reinstalled TiVo Android app
> Opened the "My Show" menu in the app
> Experienced the fully expected failure of this functionality continuing to manifest itself


Did your Edge actually get an update or do you mean you just ran a Network Connect to CHECK for an update?

There’s no indication an update has been released.


----------



## cwoody222

My Roamio received v18 as of approx 2:30am Wed 8/17.

I’ve only tried a few times on cellular but the app did connect successfully.

I did nothing to my previously installed iOS app.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

post deleted


----------



## RFEngineer

My TiVo updated to version 18 and it appears that my shows are available now when outside the home.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

I also received the v.18 update and right now I can access my shows when out of my home and everything seems to be working normally. Maybe Tivo finally found the resolution. Fingers still crossed.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

As I was testing my out of home ability to still connect to my edge, I can now access the Edge but my Roamios now have an error code of : internalerror. 24 hours ago, everything worked. I guess I will try do some troubling shooting when I get home.


----------



## SidKa

So is the consensus that v.18 has resolved the issue?


----------



## lujan

SidKa said:


> So is the consensus that v.18 has resolved the issue?


I haven't tried it because I use the streaming via browser at home much more than using the app on mobile device when out of town.


----------



## Ian’s wife

Seems to have resolved for me as of a reboot last Tuesday the 23rd (the first opportunity I had to re-boot). Without a hint of irony, Tivo emailed me this afternoon that my issue had been resolved; after almost a year, there wasn’t even a bit of apology for the delay.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

I would say it has. My issues cleared up when I signed out of the Tivo app and signed back in from my home network. After that, the app has worked and no middle mind errors.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

its ben perfect for me since


----------

